# Question about pen



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a crate for each of mine, now with the 3rd one has the kitchen. But normally my first 2 are never crated, they had fee run of the house until I got the 3rd, now they all stay in the kitchen, as I do not trust Sage totally yet. I also have a play pen and on times they all 3 go there


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would definitely have a crate for each girl. I find tethering is really stressful. Pups tend to chew on the leash as well as the chair or sofa they're tethered to. I'm a huge fan of the crate for a hassle-free break :amen:


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes both pups have their own crates I am talking about the times I need to go to the bathroom or get a drink from he kitchen I don't want to have to crate Coal all the way at the other end of the house just so I can grab a drink but I don't want her to be loose if I don't have my eye on her so for now she goes into her pen until I get back to the living area. Once the puppy comes that will be used for her so I am unsure if I should buy another pen or drag coal with me all over the house or just tether her for the few mins I run to the bathroom or kitchen. Coals crate is in my sons room she is crated when we leave the house or if we need a long block of time we can't watch her and she sleeps in her crate over night.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would get another pen if you think you have the space for it, but if not do you think you can put them in the pen together. Or at first while the new baby is small enough you can carry her to the bathroom with you and put her on the floor there (or maybe even in the tub). Or, what about having Coal in the kitchen or another room that you can control entry and egress for?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm wondering too why you can't 'babygate' a room(kitchen, bathroom, or Closed porch?) or put them in the same pen?
And if it is just for less than an hour at a time ..a crate? 
Molly is crate trained but once she was potty trained I never crated her!.....


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would buy a second crate - both dogs would probably prefer each have their own special place.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd use a baby gate to the kitchen if possible or tether coal around my waist.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I would get another pen if you think you have the space for it, but if not do you think you can put them in the pen together. Or at first while the new baby is small enough you can carry her to the bathroom with you and put her on the floor there (or maybe even in the tub). Or, what about having Coal in the kitchen or another room that you can control entry and egress for?


I am fearful of an accident. The puppy will be so small and Coal is still a baby herself not very careful and could accidentally step on her or sit on her. I can take the pup with me but that would mean taking her out of the pen to put Coal in the pen. I am going to attach a picture so everyone can see the situation. I am leaning toward just buying another pen.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Skylar said:


> I would buy a second crate - both dogs would probably prefer each have their own special place.


both dogs have their own crates I am talking about a pen.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

NatalieAnne said:


> I'd use a baby gate to the kitchen if possible or tether coal around my waist.


This is what I am thinking I may have to do or just clip her really quickly so I can step out. I don't want her learning to follow me all over the house. So tethering her to me would just encourage that. Thanks for you ideas


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm wondering too why you can't 'babygate' a room(kitchen, bathroom, or Closed porch?) or put them in the same pen?
> And if it is just for less than an hour at a time ..a crate?
> Molly is crate trained but once she was potty trained I never crated her!.....


I could baby gate the living room and dining room. The problem is Coal is still following me all over the place and as strict as I am with the place command she is still only 9 months old. She gets it most of the time but we are still a work in progress here. in the same pen is not an option I am fearful of an accident as Coal is still young and not careful and could hurt the baby.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

This is what I am talking about not her crate.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about Coal hurting the baby. At 8 mos. Maizie was very good with younger puppies, even small ones.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I like the idea of using a baby gate to block off a room. I think by 9 months she should be starting to get used to more freedom in safe areas for short periods of time. Hans had full access to most of the house by that age, but he wasn't much of a chewer or anything.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Even though Lily really didn't like having Javelin around when he was small she was trust worthy being confined with him in any number of situations. Also he was a pretty sturdy baby. I don't think I would worry about an accident that would hurt the puppy if they were in the same pen. You know her best though so if you think that really could be a problem then I would stick with the idea of two pens if that will work best with your floor plan.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

If you have the room for it, let them each have their own pen. I'm hearing that it is what you would be most comfortable with. In the future, it's often handy to have extra x-pens. I have several. Right now, I have 2 of my old ones as temporary railing around our deck so 17 week old Mackey won't jump off onto the concrete and hurt his joints. I have another in my studio around my loom and open containers of yarn so that I can take Mackey up there without watching him all the time. If we go camping or visiting somebody with no fence, it's really handy to make a corral out of 2 pens for the dogs.


----------

